# Aromamizer Supreme 7ml - BLACK



## Larry (18/5/16)

Hello there,

Was supposed to pickup a second hand SS one yesterday but that didn't materialize and now I want a black one - any vendors got it in stock or got more arriving soon?

Thank you


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

Larry said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Was supposed to pickup a second hand SS one yesterday but that didn't materialize and now I want a black one - any vendors got it in stock or got more arriving soon?
> 
> Thank you


Good day Larry...

We have the silver one http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/aromamizer-supreme-rdta-7ml/


----------



## Larry (18/5/16)

Thanks @Mari I saw you guys have a couple in stock - I do however have my heart set on a black one at the moment (this could change lol)


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

Larry said:


> Thanks @Mari I saw you guys have a couple in stock - I do however have my heart set on a black one at the moment (this could change lol)


Thank you kindly for your response. No worries. The silver one I personally pick as I do like Silver hehe


----------



## Larry (18/5/16)

Just to clarify is that Silver or @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

Larry said:


> Just to clarify is that Silver or @Silver


LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/5/16)

We have black in stock


----------



## Larry (18/5/16)

Thanks @Vaperite South Africa PM incoming


----------

